# Moebius Rocks!!!



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Three cheers and a couple of Hip Hip Hoorays for the Fantastic news from Moebius!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I gotta say, it was WELL worth the wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

otto said:


> I gotta say, it was WELL worth the wait!:thumbsup:


Yes indeed!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wonder Woman, Superboy, this is just awesome! :thumbsup: Man, it's gonna be a good year!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wonder if Superboy will be with or without engraved "S" and have nameplate?
Steve


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Were they ever removed?


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ignatz said:


> Were they ever removed?


Yes, when Aurora started the Comic Scenes series, the engraved S's from Superboy, and Superman were replaced with decals.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

> Moebius Rocks!


Look, I can get rocks right in my own back yard, I don't see why I'd need to buy Moebius...


Oh wait...


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> Yes, when Aurora started the Comic Scenes series, the engraved S's from Superboy, and Superman were replaced with decals.
> 
> Kitz' :wave:


Same for comic scenes batman no bat on chest , owl or nameplate, superman no "s" or name plate , on tarzan , lone ranger, tonto the originals had no nameplate neither did comic scenes only change was color of plastic and boxes and instructions , hulk no nameplate , captain america no name plate or splash , robin has a new teenage head scultp , those were the changes for the comic scenes don't get me started on the monogram superman , or mpc batman or superman no name plates, decals were added and horrible head scultps i can live with batman but superman's heck no ! 

Robert


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

sprayray said:


> Same for comic scenes batman no bat on chest , owl or nameplate, superman no "s" or name plate , on tarzan , lone ranger, tonto the originals had no nameplate neither did comic scenes only change was color of plastic and boxes and instructions , hulk no nameplate , captain america no name plate or splash , robin has a new teenage head scultp , those were the changes for the comic scenes don't get me started on the monogram superman , or mpc batman or superman no name plates, decals were added and horrible head scultps i can live with batman but superman's heck no !
> 
> Robert


You are 100% correct Robert, and I agree, those head sculpts were garbage to say the least, but since Moebius now has a DC license, maybe those horror's will be addressed properly now. Wonder Woman and Superboy are a great start, and hopefully, these will be followed by some of the other great hero kits. Maybe even some new ones, like Hawkman, or Aquaman for example. I'm hoping anyway! :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Yes KITZ looks like Moebius is defintely on it's way to be the new AURORA for the 21st century THANK YOU MOEBIUS !!! for hearing us and giving us what we want and i do hope new kits superhero and monsters alike but most of all repopping the classics i mentioned these before so here's my wish list i have these already but would not mind having them sealed brand new in the box , man from uncle both kits, the green beret ,the gladiator, spartacus, the crusader, apache warrior,my favorite the penguin,robin , batman original and superman original , who knows looks like we are heading in the right direction .

Robert


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Man, that new Lugosi Dracula is gonna look awesome next to the Karloff Frankenstein, and Mummy kits too, can't wait to see pics of him! Like Otto said earlier, "it's been well worth the wait"!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not much into the comic book stuff but congrats to those who are! Some of the other news was cool. New Galactica kits as well as 1/35 Pod and Chariot! Bela Dracula is welcome as well! :thumbsup:

Looks like I'll have to get another Big Seaview before prices go through the roof! Yep On cult's site it says it has been discontinued! Get them while they last! :wave:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

All I have to say is...


Thank you, Moebius. All of these kits are brilliant.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...Hats off to Moebius! I'll get a bunch of Superboys. It's a great kit and can be easily converted into Robin, AquaLad, Kid Flash...can't wait to make a set of Teen Titans!


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW looks like i got into the figure side of things at the right time


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

roadflea said:


> WOW looks like i got into the figure side of things at the right time


Hiya roadflea, and welcome to Hobbytalk, it's great to have you here! 

Yep, this is a perfect time to get into figure kits for sure, especially with Moebius leading the way with some great new kits, as well as re-popping some of the classic Aurora kits. Good times for all I tells ya!:thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------

